# Backyard Drop-In Build



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Pretty sweet if I might say.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Thats actually pretty awesome, good job.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

good quality construction :thumbsup:

That must be close to what 9' tall, using 10' 4x4's

Very nicely done
-Slyder


----------



## KBboards98 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey, I came on this looking for ideas for a drop in, and your setup looks great!:thumbsup: I planned on using the elevators, would you mind posting the dimensions or plans for the drop in?

Thanks!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

wow nice! love the simplicity of the design, looks pretty easy. im currently coming up with a few designs and looking into the materials needed so i can build one for this coming winter. how much did that cost to build if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice job and you could use it for a deer stand before it snows.


----------

